# Horror labs januari 2014



## xNatje (Jun 5, 2014)

Sadly enough, the horror was gone. Though still a nice location. It was also verry dark inside (and outside because of the rainy weather) what made it difficult to take good pictures. Anyway, this where the results.


----------



## billygroat (Jun 5, 2014)

Still looks horrid and sinister to me - thanks!

Love the tooth on the floor - chilling!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 5, 2014)

Still enough gruesome bits in bottles to scare me off!! great photos.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 5, 2014)

That's a great set of pics!
Thanks


----------



## pabala (Jun 5, 2014)

loved blue toy in bottle


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 5, 2014)

Some great photos. A lot has gone but would still like to go there.


----------



## Potter (Jun 6, 2014)

Great work, and still horror left. And it now includes a preserved blue bear.


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 6, 2014)

Some great shots there, you've really captured the atmosphere of the place, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah, I'd heard about the horror going missing 
What an absolutely stunning set of images! Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Shame i never got to see this place before the HORROR had gone, an interesting explore that would have been


----------



## Kezz44 (Jun 23, 2014)

Loving this!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 23, 2014)

What on earth was this place? Creepy stuff!


----------

